# camo s for hunting yotes in the winter



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

i was wondering if using white sheets or somthing on that order would be cool when sitting on snowy hilltops for the yotes or if u would find a better hiding spot such as a tree line of somsort please give ideas to help me for a good daqy of yote hunting


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Snow Ghost camo you can sit wherever you want with that stuff


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

any type of white will work to get them close enough to shoot. just make sure you are below the horizonso you don't have a silloute of you, just make sure you have a white background behind you


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I went to sportsman's guide and got some of the surplus German snow camo PONCHOS. They come two to a package. Once I got them, I took one poncho and the wife and I turned one poncho into a pair of pants.

I kept one as a poncho because when you wear it and lift your arms, you are not creating a human silhouette. The poncho hangs down from your arms.

I use the suplus german becuase it doesn't have the amount of brown that the store bought stuff does. To me, that stuff just turns into a black blob at distance.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I had an old white wool blanket that I made into a poncho.
Love that Clint Eastwood look.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I now aguy who puts a white sheet over himself.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I picked up a poncho at fleet farm for $10


----------



## Phant0m51 (Jan 27, 2005)

Quite a few guys here in Utah buy Painter's suites. The big white ones. They just get a couple sizes larger than they need, so they can get plenty of warm clothes under it.


----------

